# April Challenge: Outer Space



## Fin (Apr 1, 2014)

Click here for the workshop thread


* Chosen by Sqaulid Glass, this month's prompt is "Outer Space"*


You're free to interpret the prompt in any way you wish, though site rules apply. The winner will receive the Laureate award, a free month of FoWF, and will get to choose next month's prompt.

You may have your entry posted in the *workshop thread* if you wish to protect your first rights. Note: If you do so, you must post a link to it here in the main thread or risk being disqualified.

Please send your entry to *Fin* if you wish to enter anonymously. If you would like it to be posted in the workshop section, then say so within the PM.

You have a ten minute grace period to edit your work after posting. Anything after that and it'll be discounted. So make sure it's as finished as it can be before entering.

Do not post comments in this thread. It's for entries only. If you have any questions or comments, please post them in the *Bards' Bistro.*


*This challenge will close on the 14th of April at 6pm EST.*


----------



## Warmaster Horus (Apr 5, 2014)

*Outer Space submission*

Here is my submission for the contest.
Title: Infinity
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Nothing is real,[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]nothing is as it should be.[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Nothing to feel,[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Nothing to see.[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Laws have failed to explain[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]the way I am.[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]The truth is quite plain,[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]you fools among men.[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]I am the cosmos,[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]the darkness, the light.[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Everything wrong and everything right.[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Your sciences and maths[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]cannot begin to comprehend.[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]I have no beginning,[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]I have no end.[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Astronomy is for fools willing to go blind.[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]The truth of the cosmos will break your mind.[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]I was, am and will be.[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]I am forever, you cannot escape me.[/FONT]​If I posted this in the wrong thread, please tell me, and I will move it.


----------



## Fin (Apr 8, 2014)

*Tanka: Gravitational
Anonymous Entry*​


----------



## aj47 (Apr 10, 2014)

In Space


----------



## Pandora (Apr 11, 2014)

*Cyber Space*

[h=2][/h]
_Fingers lightly stream 

pouring warm and cold 
words across a black mat sky.

No here or there,

only time reflects
the vacuum we've created.

Orbiting, 
the shields are up,

truth revolves
yet in another lie.

Empty eyes
hold the soul
that whispers tainted trust.

Whispers from an empty heart,
in blackness . . .

no love's light._​


----------



## Trygve (Apr 11, 2014)

*Atomic

*Inner Space is the heavy place
Where I am positive
You can find what defines me, 
But in outer space,
Where electrons race,
Lies the chemistry
Of our binding.


----------



## Gumby (Apr 11, 2014)

*Big Bang Boom*


----------



## Ethan (Apr 13, 2014)

*Everthing and Nothing*

Within the bounds of nothingness, a billion worlds reside,
in galaxies and systems, across the expanse wide.
Twixt gaseous clouds of nebulae, and ice formed asteroids,
a precisely ordered randomness, we humans call  the void.
We cannot see, nor can we hear, what’s happening out there,
but with arrogance and confidence  our uniqueness we declare.
For thus, within our tiny minds, we are the master race,
what lies beyond our intellect, is simply outer space.


----------



## writersblock (Apr 13, 2014)

*Fantasy*

Never once chose to fight,
never ever embraced the light.


Always remained unfound,
-with cheap pleasures abound-
ran from questions unanswered.
Tripped on decadence unfiltered,
lead-off  into the ether
-where moonshine'd better.


Never once found the solace.
For a heart - an empty space.


Where dreams once flew.


----------



## Gargh (Apr 14, 2014)

*A cosmic almost-villanelle*


----------

